# Advice before HK move...



## GeeBeeDubyah (Apr 20, 2015)

My wife was just offered a job at a private school in HK. We are trying to gather a bit more data as we decide what to do. We are Americans, still in USA, never yet worked out of country.

What are the biggest pitfalls to watch out for?

What questions should we ask the school?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GeeBeeDubyah (Apr 20, 2015)

We are still looking at whether I will try to find some sort of work there (teaching English??), or remain in US.

Her offer appears to be take-home pay of about 49K HK$ per month. 

I am not sure where in HK school will be (is currently moving).

We are hoping to be able to find her something nice but small - a very small 2-bedroom, or a 1 bedroom with a futon in living area...

I have seen other posts I think speaking of "service rentals" - is this a some kind of temporary housing?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

GeeBeeDubyah said:


> We are still looking at whether I will try to find some sort of work there (teaching English??), or remain in US.
> 
> Her offer appears to be take-home pay of about 49K HK$ per month.
> 
> ...


does the salary cover things like relocation expense in both directions, housing, medical insurance that not only covers her but you as well,education costs (if you have children of school age) annual leave flights home, and a host of other things. Tax is another thing you need to consider(she will be paying both HK and US tax but some companies will include a 13th. month payment/bonus to help with this)

HK is a wonderful place but can be very expensive. I was there for 14 years and loved almost every moment. Rental costs will depend on where you choose to live(e.g. we lived in Yau Yat tsuen at 1st. and the rental for a 700 sq ft apartment was around HK$ 28000 pm but latterly moved to Clearwater Bay and had a 3 storey village house with a small garden and parking for 2 cars for under HK$ 23000 pm)


----------



## GeeBeeDubyah (Apr 20, 2015)

I just tried to post, but wasnt logged in...

No child at home, so living small with no ed costs or daycare.
Not planning to have (or need) a car.
Salary does not include housing, but does include healthcare (free to her, small fee to cover myself and our 20yr old - still looking into details on coverage).
No other perks that we are currently aware of, but will run more questions by school still.


----------



## GeeBeeDubyah (Apr 20, 2015)

We are also still investigating how US IRS will deal with her off-shore earnings.


----------



## GeeBeeDubyah (Apr 20, 2015)

School is handling her visa, and we understand that she would then be able to help me get a visa if needed.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Go to your local HSBC bank and ask whether it can open a Hong Kong bank account for you and your wife. HSBC has a large retail banking network in Hong Kong.


----------



## GeeBeeDubyah (Apr 20, 2015)

yeah - we are planning to check with them and with citibank


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Another thing - you can exchange your US driving licence to a Hong Kong one. Please see link below - 

Info

Transport Department - Driving in Hong Kong for Overseas Driving Licence Holders

Form

http://www.td.gov.hk/filemanager/common/tdforms/td63a(2013.09).pdf


----------



## ethk (Jun 14, 2015)

*Rental suggestion*

Hi, here is a suggestion for you, living in a village house could be a good choice because they are relatively spacious abd better in price. Don't know where your wife's school is, but my mum has a flat in a village house in Shatin looking for some reliable tenants, expat teachers preferred. You might have no idea where Shatin is, it is in the New Territories, you can search it on google map and have a rough idea. My mum's house has 3 bedrooms, 650sq.ft.,with green surroundings. Suitable for those who like living in a countryside but not far from city. 7 mins walk to mini-bus station, then 15 minutes on mini-bus to Shatin MTR. Free parking in the village. Price negotiable(around 13K). Hope it will be useful for you to have another option.
If interestd, give me a reply([email protected])


----------

